# Gotham City Police (Batman Begins)



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

They finally used Ford Crown Victoria's for the Batman Movie. Batman Begins.


































All photos Taken by and Copyright Rob Bernhard

http://www.bernhard.us/photos/batman-begins

And PLEASE do not use these photos unluss you ask the author. 
[email protected]
Thanks. Greg


----------

